# Topics > Books >  "The Second Machine Age: Work, Progress, and Prosperity in a Time of Brilliant Technologies", 2014

## Airicist

Authors:

Erik Brynjolfsson

Andrew McAfee

"The Second Machine Age: Work, Progress, and Prosperity in a Time of Brilliant Technologies" on Wikipedia

"The Second Machine Age: Work, Progress, and Prosperity in a Time of Brilliant Technologies" on Amazon

----------

